# Baywatch ( saturday special )



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought that I would run a Saturday Special. I have three Mosin Nagant M91/30's left. The sale price will be $107.50 out the door price. I only have three. They are in Arsenal Excellent condition. This is the actual photo of two of them.

*"ONLY ONE LEFT" ONLY ONE LEFT" I will be in the store in the morning.*


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

thats a very very good price for them. if i didnt have so much going on i would get 1 or 2 ....


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I stopped by and picked up two from Tim (one for a friend). Cant beat the price. Nice guy as well. It was nice meeting you Tim. Have a great weekend.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. Hope to have someone come and pickup the other one that is left.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn! Thats a steal!


----------

